# Tilling - w/ Weeds



## skipjack (Aug 15, 2008)

Are you looking to seed the yard with grass?

I can tell you what my landscaper did when I had a lawn seeded. They tilled and graded the soil with weeds and all. Then sprayed RoundUp on the tilled soil, layed down a layer of topsoil and seeded. My lawn turned out beautiful.

I've been told RoundUp goes inert after 24 hours. So, if you're not going to put topsoil down: till the soil, RoundUp, wait a day or two, then seed.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Till the soil with the weeds. Use a pre-emergent crab grass and weed killer to prevent the weeds from returning. I use 12-24-11 w/ Tupersan. It is specifcally a pre-emergent crab grass preventor when also planting new grass seeds.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

We tilled with the weeds, and mixed in a weed and seed fertilizer into the topsoil/compost that we put down. A week later we planted grass.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Why the tilling? Are you going to re-seed or sod? If so, what lawn?
Where are you?


----------



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

I sprayed my entire yard with roundup, when the grass turned yellow, had the whole thing raked out and immediately seeded, grass came right in and no crab grass/weeds (yet)


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

skipjack said:


> Are you looking to seed the yard with grass?
> 
> I can tell you what my landscaper did when I had a lawn seeded. They tilled and graded the soil with weeds and all. Then sprayed RoundUp on the tilled soil, layed down a layer of topsoil and seeded. My lawn turned out beautiful.
> 
> I've been told RoundUp goes inert after 24 hours. So, if you're not going to put topsoil down: till the soil, RoundUp, wait a day or two, then seed.


Spraying roundup on soil is a waste of roundup. Roundup works through uptake from the leaves. You're better off spraying first, waiting a few days and then tilling.

And roundup=inert after 24-48 hours.

But if you must spray Roundup on your soil, buy Kleenup pro or Honcho. It's the exact smae thing at half the price.


----------



## AndrewF (Dec 29, 2008)

Kap said:


> Spraying roundup on soil is a waste of roundup. Roundup works through uptake from the leaves. You're better off spraying first, waiting a few days and then tilling.
> 
> And roundup=inert after 24-48 hours.
> 
> But if you must spray Roundup on your soil, buy Kleenup pro or Honcho. It's the exact smae thing at half the price.


I agree, spraying roundup AFTER you tilled is pointless.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> I agree, spraying roundup AFTER you tilled is pointless.


Just a point to ponder. IF the soil is completely raked clean, this is correct. Some people go ahead and spray just as a precaution in case there are small bits of weed that will sprout back up, or even pieces of bermuda roots.
So I wouldn't say carte blanche that it is pointless.


----------

